# How fast can you superflip the cube?



## Scigatt (Dec 14, 2008)

Me, being a relatively slow and clumsy cuber, got a 10/12 average of 16.48 seconds. I expect to see much better times from others.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2008)

my best is 3.8x lol
I usually get bewteen 4 and 6 seconds.

((M'U)*3 x'z)*4


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 14, 2008)

pardon my noobness but can anyone explain to me what superflipping is?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Superflip


----------



## Kian (Dec 14, 2008)

normally 4-5 secs. just did a few superflips and the best was 4.13. I'm sure I can sub 4 it pretty easily, though.


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd like to see times from both of you.(Mike and Ed)


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 14, 2008)

k i will as soon as i get my cube back ( my mom confiscated all my cube except for my v5)
k on my v5: 56.73 lol so hard to do m slices on it


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 14, 2008)

Woah... a 20 move alg. 
I just CANT memo it!!
Why learn it? for the sake of learning it? for BLD?
No offence..


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 14, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Woah... a 20 move alg.
> I just CANT memo it!!
> Why learn it? for the sake of learning it? for BLD?
> No offence..


well maybe, just maybe that will appear to be one of the solves in an official tournament lol 
it could help with bld too


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 14, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Woah... a 20 move alg.
> I just CANT memo it!!
> Why learn it? for the sake of learning it? for BLD?
> No offence..



Try ((M'U')*4 x y)*3. Quite a bit faster and easier to memo.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, the MU one is way faster, even though it is 24 slice turns. I think my best time with it is a low 6.xx, I'm not so good with M turns


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 14, 2008)

You learn it for fun as a trivial thing... it's a pretty cool thing to do too


----------



## TMOY (Dec 14, 2008)

Got 13.13 seconds. I'm slow.
And just for fun, 22.14 srconds on my V5  (edit: and 18.82 on my second attempt)


----------



## Vulosity (Dec 14, 2008)

6.80, 5.51, 5.62.

Slicing on this is really hard.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 14, 2008)

If I want to do (M'U)*4, which way do I rotate?

got it: xy'

Edit: 6.08 after 10 successes, several DNFs.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 14, 2008)

first time I've tried this, average of 12 - 7.20


----------



## MistArts (Dec 14, 2008)

Would it be more fun to turn a scrambled cube to a superflip position...?


----------



## Joël (Dec 14, 2008)

I got 3.82 after a few tries... Usually it's 4-5 seconds.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 14, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> 6.80, 5.51, 5.62.
> 
> Slicing on this is really hard.


M' = fun!!!!!


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmm...I wonder how fast a double superflip can be done on 5x5? [((Rw' Lw x Uw')*4 x y)*3 ((R' L x U')*4) x y)*3]


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2008)

I did it in 19.15 XD

Anyway to set it up on the 5x5 you have to do the one with triple slice M first, otherwise the centers come out wrong.


----------



## Scigatt (Dec 15, 2008)

qqwref said:


> I did it in 19.15 XD
> 
> Anyway to set it up on the 5x5 you have to do the one with triple slice M first, otherwise the centers come out wrong.



Are you sure? Whose to say which one is wrong?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2008)

What do you mean? If you do it the other way the centers are 'flipped' so you don't get the effect of having pieces sort of reflected across each of the edges. The pattern I'm thinking of is www.mzrg.com/rubik/5x5_supflip2_small.png.


----------



## Username (Dec 26, 2012)

5.12, 4.86, 6.47, 5.60, 5.97, 6.06, 5.33, 5.18, 5.84, 6.01, 5.93, 6.15

Average of 12


----------

